
Proposing a new funding model for open source - Edward9
https://vriad.com/essays/a-new-funding-model-for-open-source
======
yummypaint
This makes alot of sense. I would be surprised if it didn't happen at some
point considering how impactful patreon style funding has been for other small
projects.

I do worry some that this might create an incentive for businesspeople to
agressively and unnecessarily fork popular projects in hopes of skimming money
from the actual developers. So far app spam hasn't been a big problem because
there hasn't been any money in it.

------
jeremiahlee
This was something npm was actually thinking about:
[https://twitter.com/izs/status/755802779432562688](https://twitter.com/izs/status/755802779432562688)

------
brudgers
ongoing comments,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23981563](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23981563)

